# Another newbie



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesouce!

If you have not yet seen Michael Bush's site, particularly the _Top Bar_ page, its worth reading.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome FF!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome neighbor. Beekeeping can turn into work if you let it. It depends on how far you take it. Once you get into it you will figure out what works best for you and you will be hooked. You will also find lots of good info here and a lot of folks willing to help. Good luck in your new adventure.


----------

